# Query Identity Of Movement In Cortebert P/watch



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Trying to detail my TCDD watches prior to trimming the collection.

Though marked 'Cortebert' on the movement the cartouch under the balance is a shield, similar to the unitas shield, enclosing a capital 'L' with beside it the numbers 2124. Googling suggests this to be a Landeron movement, though I have yet to locate an image to confirm.

Q&D shot of the movement : -










Would appreciate guidance.

Thanks

Julian (L)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You are correct, it is the Landeron 2124


----------

